# Who does U2 upgrades these days?



## KevinL (May 24, 2015)

I still have my first-generation U2 with LuxV, one of the very first batches that SF shipped, with the charmingly mismatched HA-Black anodizing that looks dark cherry in places. Not slamming them, it's grown on me over the years, and adds to the unique character of the first batch of lights. The "U2 Winelight".. not that there was ever such a thing  

Unfortunately, the LuxV is notorious for producing as much heat as light, and I'd like to get it updated. What are my options? I am aware of the Cree MC-E, but that involves drilling out the reflector a little. There's also been some talk about a 6V Cree XML? I haven't heard much about that one. 

Also, I've been out of touch for a while. Who does these upgrades nowadays? I tried contacting Nitroz but I haven't heard back, perhaps he might be a little busy. If you're doing these mods, let me know... we might be able to work something out.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 1, 2015)

Go to Vinh's threads in this section.

Vinh does magic.


----------

